# Like the Glock 43x



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Shot it for the first time today. I like it. I bought the G43x because I liked the G42 I purchased about a month ago. It will join my other carry pistols: HK VP9 sk, Glock 42 and my tiny Ruger LCP II. The latter is used rarely, like when bike riding, working in the yard, etc. The rest will be used for more mundane situations.

I was very pleased with the accuracy of the G43x. Well, the POI was a little off the POA, but the group size was tight. I did not bother to drift adjust the rear sight as I will be installing a set of Ameriglo Hackathorns soon. I really like the feel of the G43x, much more than my buddy's P365XL. I know those two pistols are often compared with the Sig usually winning the comparison; but not always. We like what we like, right?


----------

